# Any sugestions on a good barn dog?



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

I know i want a dog that's good with horses,will stick close even off the leash,and is medium sized (50-70), and can go on trail rides with me and to shows to 

Any sugestions? 

Thanks in advance 
~Amanda


----------



## jemma_bailey (May 15, 2008)

Heya, I would suggest having a pup that isnt very protective or defensive cz all you will hear is bark bark bark bark lol. I have a jack russel and he is very vocal down the yard and always wants to run around. I know a few people that have german sheperds and say they are great to have down the yard, i also have a westie and she is really good down the yard but she is 13 now and cant keep up on rides. I hope this helps you though...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

A three legged dog, or a one eyed dog... seems like every good farm story about a horse has one........


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

A few years ago we bought a Great Pyrenees because they were bred to protect heards. The breed comes from Europe and they protect sheep from bears and mountain lions.

The dog we had would sleep with our horses.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We had a border collie that was good with horses when he was young. After he got to about 14, though, he was no longer quick enough to let him around them safely.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ahh..german shepard i know chases the horses...bites pasterns and what not..i wouldn't suggest them.but i would suggest a border collie.really depends on how u train em.i think border collie would be good for you as far as weight u want.or even a umm........springer spanie.theya re pretty dogs.i have a st.bernard.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Austrailian Shepards are amazing dogs with horses! Also a smaller size good dog is Corgis! They are great. I don't know exactly how heavy they are full grown, but they are amazing. I have a corgi that is 7months old and already knows where she can and cannot be around horses.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah..my uncle has an australian shepard and she is the sweetest thing ever.and also they have beautiful coloring.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

In my opinion you can't beat a good labrador. Here is mine...name is Dexter. Don't be afraid of his size. He is an extraoridnarily big labrador. Most are the size you are looking for. Labradors are extremely loyal, very easy to train, and they are not "herders" like the shepheds or collies. Personally I will never own any type of shepherd or collie because their instinct is to chase animals like horses if not really really trained.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My collie has NEVER chased my horses. nor has he ever barked or snapped at them. My shephards do though... they have been trained not to, but they will still on occasion, but not my collie. never...


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

No offense to your beautiful collie! I shouldn't have said such a rude stereotype statement...  That's like someone saying that my QH can't do dressage...which is dead wrong. I apologize.

I guess the rule of thumb is...there is no rule of thumb...I would get the dog very young though...so that he can learn proper socialization around the horses from the beginning.

But in my personal experience I love the laid back labs!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

We always had labs growing up. We had a lot of skunks and racoons in our area and they would bark and bark till we would come out and take care of the problem. We never had problems with them chasing or getting after the horses but would love to come along on trail rides (often would flush out the scary birds!!! hahaha) Our black lab female was around 55lbs I would say. very good minded dogs.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wasn't mad! I was agreeing on the shephards but not on the collie... teehee, but mine is a collie collie, not a border collie and I think those are herders arent they? Anyway...I like labs too... My brohter has a lab... and i like corgis... but I dont have one....


----------



## Harley Heaven (Jun 15, 2008)

I Like the Lab / collie mix idea.
Good, quiet minds and natural protectors.


----------



## gaitedlove_9 (Jun 30, 2008)

the farm where i keep my horse has had aussies [australian shepherds] the whole time i've been there and they are the cutest animals ever and about the size you're looking for. you can even go for miniature [sp] hahaha.

the owner of the farm is also an aussie breeder and her dogs are trained, but with just a little bit they come when called, they stay by her side and really only chase the horses when they need to be like if some stubborn horse won't come in. she tells them to get the horses. it's not really that they just go out there and chase. they walk in and out of the horses legs in the cross ties and my old horse that spooked at everything would just put his head down to their level and sniff them. they don't hurt a fly.

Shepherds are the most loyal so i would have to go with aussie, but i'm not sure about border collies i've only seen one.

i would have to agree with the labs, i have two and love them to death but i'm not sure they'd be very good on a farm with horses since they are hunting and water dogs. i would stick with the farm instincts if i were you. 

that's just my opinion.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i have always had australian shepards. wonderful dogs with horses, people and kids...and other animals.


----------



## Impressive Berlin (Aug 8, 2008)

*Perfect Barn Dog*

I Highly suggest a mutt dog (YELLOW LAB MIX) . i personally have a half yellow lab half white shepard and he is great around the horses and out on the trail. Hes still a pup only 11 months.....and hes awesome. I learned that it is easier if you raise the dog around horses. My younger horse had a harder time adjusting to him but now there the best of friends. Good luck with your new dog. 
-Ashley


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd say that almost any dog is OK, as long as he's trained properly. Small dogs would be a "no". My cousin (who has the qh's) has a Jack Russel names "Snappy" that truly lives up to his name. I'd say a "no" for him.

I'd actually suggest going out of the big busy town to a pound out in the country. Many of the dogs you find there came from people who either owned cattle, horses, or some other types of livestock. And also ask questions.

I don't like people going to breeders and stuff to get dogs that aren't for shows, just because there are so many dogs in pounds and spcas and humane societies all over the world, who are GREAT dogs, and just want some love. (most of the purebreds I know are VERY snooty patooty)

I would highly highly HIGHLY suggest you getting some mongrel mix. One that preferably has either some lab, or some hound in them. A bit of shepherd is OK, as long as it's balanced out by hound or retriever. Most of the hunting dogs tend to be OK around horses, seeing as most of them were bred to hunt alongside them. Just a bit of socialization, and learning that nipping the horses is bad, (sometimes it takes a soft kick from a horse) and you've got a great dog.


----------

